# Anhat Sabad



## Astroboy (Dec 6, 2007)

YouTube - Sabri Brothers - Mankunto Maullah


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 6, 2007)

All the cosmic energy of Daswan Dwar is penetrated by Divine Melodies which remind you of string instruments (Kingri—an one-chorded Instrument) on earth. However, even here any comparison and conformity is absolutely incorrect, for the sounds of music at our physical level can by no means be equated with the grandeur of the Eternal Music, the Anhand Shabd, which can be heard endlessly in this high realm.




Guru Nanak once met some Yogis who were playing the kingri and said to them:This is not the kingri that will deepen your contemplation. Play upon that kingri, Oh sadhus, which is part of the Anahad Shabd, the Unstruck Music, and which unites you with God.​In all hearts ringeth the music of the lute, Its tunes exhilarate night and day; Full rare are they who these enjoy, Curb the mind, and by Guru's grace enlightened be.​_Guru Nanak_​ 

Referring to the external spiritual practices and comparing them with the internal search, Guru Nanak says:​Pilgrimages, austerities, mercy, charity and alms-giving, charity and alms-giving, cease to be of any consequence, when one gets an ingress into the Inner Eye; Communion with and practice of the Holy Word, with heart full of devotion, procures admittance into the Inner Spiritual Realms, washing away the dirt of sins at the Sacred Fountain within.​_Jap Ji, Stanza 21_​


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 28, 2007)

*ANHAD/ANHAT BANI or SHABD*



  (Adi GRANTH, p. 922) 1. Encyclopedia of SIKH Religion and Culture, R.C.Dogra and Dr.G.S. Mansukhani 1995


----------

